# Clean dogs



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Thats how I do Kode too, just move him in the tub and bring down the shower head. Bet they look nice and clean now.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Judi said:


> I showered both of them tonight.


:worthless


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> :worthless


Ditto!

That's how I do it (of course, there was the time I took him to the groomers & he came he & jumped straight in his kiddie pool). I've got a walk-in shower & Ozzy loves it. He walks right in.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Someone had to remind me I have 8 puppies and 5 dogs to bath tomorrow. Thanks I am sure I will have nightmares tonight. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*To Gold N Chocolate:::*

I am sorry you feel that way.
Did anyone ever tell you that you lack tact?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*To Katz,*

Ditto! 
Isn't something better than nothing???


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I had a lack of time to take pictures!*

ETC!
At any rate, I shower my dogs in the stall shower and not a tub. I don't want them to scratch the enamel.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Does someone lack a sense of humor???

Hooch


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Judi said:


> I am sorry you feel that way.
> Did anyone ever tell you that you lack tact?



Oh Judi! I truly think G-n-C meant that to be said in a very playful way! Please don't be hurt by that.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think so!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

That is what is so difficult with the typed word, with no voice inflection it is very difficult to tell tone and sometimes things are taken the wrong way. I guess a smiley face would have shown no harm. I guess we all need to use them more!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*You have a point.*

Maybe some day I will learn how to post photos.


----------

